# GOING CRAZY



## JessMess (Jan 8, 2009)

MY WHOLE HEAD FEEL SUPSIDE DOWN THE DP IS KICKING I N STRONG NOW. im afraid im losing control and going crazy and going to have to go to the mental hospital! anyomne ever .feel this way??? what do you do to stop it? i had a god awful night full of stress i was up all night my moms abusive she was ripping me apart i feel like thers nothing left to my being i have a class tonight and im scared im gonna have an anxiety attack or go crazy right in the middle of it that would be such an embarasment!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

JessMess said:


> MY WHOLE HEAD FEEL SUPSIDE DOWN THE DP IS KICKING I N STRONG NOW. im afraid im losing control and going crazy and going to have to go to the mental hospital! anyomne ever .feel this way??? what do you do to stop it? i had a god awful night full of stress i was up all night my moms abusive she was ripping me apart i feel like thers nothing left to my being i have a class tonight and im scared im gonna have an anxiety attack or go crazy right in the middle of it that would be such an embarasment!!


You need to seriously calm down. This may seem simple and probably sounds dumb, but take an Aspirin. It has helped me calm down in many situations. What is happening is there is extra blood flowing to your brain to keep up this snowball effect of racing thoughts/panicking in your head. Aspirin is a blood thinner so it equalizes the blood flow in your body bringing it back to a natural balance. It's like this is a fever, and Aspirin will reduce it's effect.


----------



## JessMess (Jan 8, 2009)

damn that is interesting. too bad i hate pills. im doing meditation breathing exercises though, hopefully it will help quiet my mind. thanks for ur input though, i think ill tyr it


----------



## julio (Jun 16, 2009)

When I first started having Anxiety and Panic Attacks and DP I felt the same way.
I felt like I was going crazy, like I was going to loose who I was. 
I also felt like when in public that I was going to faint.
I used to have panic attacks at malls, movie theaters, were it was crowded.

What helped me was accepting it, knowing that when I had a pinic attack I was not going to faint or die or have a heart attack.
This helped, I accepted it and slowly it went away. Now and then I still get it but I just tell myself "FINE IF I GET PANICKY THEN FINE IT WILL GO AWAY JUST LIKE LAST TIME"

Hope this helps


----------

